
Show HN: IoT: Boon or Bane? What you can loose if you get hacked? - annitta_long
https://www.skillsire.com/read-blog/298_internet-of-things-boon-or-bane.html
======
chrisbennet
Security is the "S" in IoT. :-)

~~~
annitta_long
LOL! If you mean the "S" which is not there, then you are right. But then
there is no such thing as absolute security on Internet. It can only be hoped
to be improved.

